# McIntosh MX4000, NR



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Not my listing:

here


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow that is CLEAN!


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Not very useful without the MDA4000 and optical cable.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

^^You are absolutely right....someone is going to buy this and realize they can only play the radio . You HAVE to have an external D/A converter (no D/A converter inside) to play CD's. You can also pair it with a MDA5000 I believe.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes it can be used with the MDA5000 via the optical cable input on the MDA5000. Trouble is the optical cable is $60.00 to $100.00 and good luck finding one. The McIntosh optical connectors are proprietary.

Anyone looking at this MX4000 take mine and Niebur3's advice and know what you're getting into. The missing MDA4000 and optical cable could easily set you back another $500.00 to $600.00. You can't even test the CD output without them .


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

MACS said:


> Yes it can be used with the MDA5000 via the optical cable input on the MDA5000. Trouble is the optical cable is $60.00 to $100.00 and good luck finding one. The McIntosh optical connectors are proprietary.
> 
> Anyone looking at this MX4000 take mine and Niebur3's advice and know what you're getting into. The missing MDA4000 and optical cable could easily set you back another $500.00 to $600.00. You can't even test the CD output without them .


I wonder if someone could send this unit to Matt Roberts and have him do some magic? Maybe rework the optical out inside to accept a standard optical cable and build a D/A converter for it? Maybe??? Too hard/expensive???

Other than a full investment of time/money....stay away....do not look directly at the pic......the allure will draw you in, but it is fools gold!!!


----------



## Ecar777 (Sep 7, 2011)

Niebur3 said:


> I wonder if someone could send this unit to Matt Roberts and have him do some magic? Maybe rework the optical out inside to accept a standard optical cable and build a D/A converter for it? Maybe??? Too hard/expensive???
> 
> Other than a full investment of time/money....stay away....do not look directly at the pic......the allure will draw you in, but it is fools gold!!!


You are so right do not look at how clean the pics are, it is easy to get drawn into wanting to bid on the item. The matching mdc4000 is useless also as it is missing the cd tray mechanism, and as macs so eluquaintly states "good luck finding those rare parts" to make this work...ie optical cables, disc tray,etc.

Thanx to yourself and macs for a great discussion on these Mcintosh pieces.

Ecar777


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

MACS said:


> Not very useful without the MDA4000 and optical cable.


Agreed.

No use without the MDA4000 and optical cable.

I still got one combo MX4000 on classified 
It is a fair price.

Thank you.


----------

